# 4 month DD stopped feeding for 4 days - help?



## KellyReading (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi 
my 4 month DD has been poorly since Thursday with cough and cold (and was being sick). She is better in herself now but still bunged up and coughing mainly at night. Since she got this she is barely taking any milk. She is normally a good eater taking 6oz every 4 hours. She's now only taking about 1-3 ounces every 3 or 4 hours and gets very upset if we try to make her have any more! She wont take any water either...

If she is happy between feeds is it ok for her to have this little milk? She's not having as many wet nappies as usual (which I guess is to be expected when taking this little milk)

We had the doctor out on Thursday and he said we shouldn't push her to eat, but this is now almost 4 days on and shes still not wanting to eat

Any advice?

thanks

Kelly


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi kelly, i would suggest firstly if she has a blocked nose then ask a pharmacist for some nasal drops to see if these help her clear her nose, she is probably finding it hard to breathe and feed at the same time which is why she is only managing such a small amount of feed,  you could try feeding her little and often to see if you get a bit more down her that way, if she is still not taking any feeds or water and her nappies are still not as wet as normal then pop back down to you GP again

i hope you little one gets better soon
nic


----------



## KellyReading (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks. I think she's starting to take a little more now (especially at night).

will go back to GP if no improvement though

Kelly


----------

